# Critical skills visa application from Zimbabwe



## sister (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone

Has anyone recently applied for a critical skills visa in Zim?How long did the process take?:juggle:


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

sister said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Has anyone recently applied for a critical skills visa in Zim?How long did the process take?:juggle:


not sure from zim.
Applied from SA it took about 4 weeks


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

sister said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Has anyone recently applied for a critical skills visa in Zim?How long did the process take?:juggle:


Applications made in March are not yet out, you can try make estimations based on this.


----------

